# VIDEO: My second graft . . . .



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Very nice Keth!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you Charlie. I am on the way. Not perfect but what a great ride it is. So much fun.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Nice cells Keth well done.

I agree it's alot of fun and very satisfying


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Very nice Keth!


Yes, Charlie, your turn next and give me the leftovers.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Yes, Charlie, your turn next and give me the leftovers.


Your senility knows no bounds!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice queen cells. 

Tim


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Your senility knows no bounds!


Yes, help out a poor old neighbor to fill his golden years by raising a few queen cells for him .


----------

